# Sleeping Bag Recommendations <$50



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 24, 2018)

I haven’t tent camped in probably close to 10 years but I’m starting to get back into it. I got my Hillary tent out tonight and it’s in pretty amazing shape considering it was a graduation gift back in 2004. One thing I do need to replace is my sleeping bag. What is the best bag under $50? I’m gonna be in the tent at Lake Guntersville in December for a duck hunting trip so I need something to keep me warm then.


----------



## hunter rich (Oct 24, 2018)

I picked up a good one at the army navy store. I use it when at deer camp in upstate NY mid November, never let me down.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 24, 2018)

Go to Sarge’s in Cobb Parkway it’s going to cost you$100. Mummy bag. I have woke up with 6” of snow on top of mine and was toasty.


----------



## GT90 (Oct 24, 2018)

Good luck with the ducks.  In response to your question a quality, warm sleeping bag for under $50 may be difficult to find.  While I can't suggest one at that price (mine cost more) check online at REI outlet and campmor.com.  You may get lucky.  Also craigslist for a used military sleep system someone is looking to get rid of cheap.  I tell my new Boy Scout parents there are three things you don't want to skimp on for your boys...a tent, a sleeping bag and boots.  Those three things make a world of difference in your camping experience.  Best of luck in your search.  And you might want to consider some spray on waterproofing for your tent fly if it is that old.  Cheap insurance.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 24, 2018)

They got 3 piece sets at Ranger Joes by Benning too but I have never tried them.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 24, 2018)

I called my local army/navy store but they want $125. Seemed high for them to me


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 24, 2018)

Not when your feet are freezing it won’t.


----------



## normaldave (Oct 24, 2018)

For your budget, consider this Eureka Rimfire 0 degree rectangular bag. It's a beast, and on sale.  Nice to be able to turn over if you need to.
Eureka Rimfire 0 degree bag
CSP Outdoors has excellent pricing and good service.  They supply forestry and oil/gas industry, and are based in Louisiana.
More specs on the Rimfire bag here:
Eureka Rimfire 0 degree specs
-Another thought, bags designed for extra cold weather, often end up being too hot in all but the most extreme weather.  A bag designed for  slightly "warmer" temps, can always be supplemented with a liner, and you can dress in better base layers to stay comfortable, and still be able to enjoy the sleeping bag on "not so cold" trips.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 24, 2018)

Make sure you also have a nice pad. You can also wear warm clothes as well. Socks and stocking cap for sure. I like fingerless gloves so I can fine my zippers and flashlight.

Campmor has a 0 degree Slumberjack for $69.98.

https://www.campmor.com/c/slumberjack-latitude-0-sleeping-bag

Same bag and price at Amazon;
https://www.amazon.com/Latitude-Sle...rds=sleeping+bag&refinements=p_89:Slumberjack
20 degree bag;


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 24, 2018)

If you go with the Military Modular system, the thinner green Patrol bag goes over the thicker Intermediate black bag. Modular Sleep System (MSS)
I have the green and black bag but not the Gortex cover.  I've never used both together. The green one is nice down to about 40 degrees if you are dressed warm.
The black one is good to around 10-15 degrees. The two together, -15?
The two bags and the cover, -30?

Make sure the label says made by Tennier Industries Inc.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 24, 2018)

I've never been a big fan of Coleman gear but the North Rim bag gets pretty good reviews. Not bad, $36.00 for a 0-10 degree bag.
It doesn't compress enough for backpacking but I'd try one for car camping.
Whatever you buy try it out closer to home before that trip in December.

https://www.amazon.com/Coleman-Nort...r=8-1&keywords=coleman+north+rim+sleeping+bag


----------



## Dennis (Oct 25, 2018)

Take any bag and put a few hand warmers in it a couple down around your feet and a couple up around your torso it will do wonders in keeping you warm and much cheaper too


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 25, 2018)

I also forgot to add that I am 6’5 275 pounds so a lot of “standard” bags are too short. I’m leaning towards the military system if I can find a deal


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 25, 2018)

gtmcwhorter said:


> I also forgot to add that I am 6’5 275 pounds so a lot of “standard” bags are too short. I’m leaning towards the military system if I can find a deal



I started to ask; how big a feller are you? lol

You need a big Agnes system;

https://www.amazon.com/Big-Agnes-En...83862&sr=8-8&keywords=big+agnes+sleeping+bags

https://www.amazon.com/Big-Agnes-Ul...84115&sr=8-4&keywords=big+agnes+sleeping+pads


----------



## 3ringer (Oct 25, 2018)

I purchased a good one from Bass Pro. It’s a heavy duck type material on the outside and flannel on the inside. I have tent camped with it during deer season. I am happy with it. It wasn’t too expensive.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 25, 2018)

gtmcwhorter said:


> I called my local army/navy store but they want $125. Seemed high for them to me


Was that for the complete system? I see the black bags on ebay for around $50.00 and the green bags for $20.00 plus shipping. I wouldn't think you'd need the Gortex cover in a tent. I lucked up and found mine in two different thrift stores. The only two pieces I've ever seen in a thrift store though.
I like the idea of using them separately or together. Are they cut wider and longer than most sleeping bags? When I bought my Campmor branded bag back in the 80's it has a bigger foot area. I can't stand to sleep in a small bag.

When I first slept in a mummy bag I tried to turn over inside the bag like in a regular rectangle bag. When I found out I could just turn with the whole mummy bag, it was a lot better.
I still like enough room to move my feet around and my arms.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 25, 2018)

3ringer said:


> I purchased a good one from Bass Pro. It’s a heavy duck type material on the outside and flannel on the inside. I have tent camped with it during deer season. I am happy with it. It wasn’t too expensive.



That sounds like the one in post #8. I prefer a mummy style but that Eureka Rimfire looks good. Eureka makes good tents as well. The Timberline is popular.

I would also agree with what NormalDave says about bags being too hot most of the time. I usually have to open the zipper from the bottom to get some air.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 25, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> Was that for the complete system? I see the black bags on ebay for around $50.00 and the green bags for $20.00 plus shipping. I wouldn't think you'd need the Gortex cover in a tent. I lucked up and found mine in two different thrift stores. The only two pieces I've ever seen in a thrift store though.
> I like the idea of using them separately or together. Are they cut wider and longer than most sleeping bags? When I bought my Campmor branded bag back in the 80's it has a bigger foot area. I can't stand to sleep in a small bag.
> 
> When I first slept in a mummy bag I tried to turn over inside the bag like in a regular rectangle bag. When I found out I could just turn with the whole mummy bag, it was a lot better.
> I still like enough room to move my feet around and my arms.



I called them to ask about just the basic black or green light weight bag versus the whole system and they didn’t know what I was talking about ??‍


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 25, 2018)

Ended up finding the intermediate military on eBay shipped for $37 so i ordered it. Should be here next Thursday so i will update then


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 25, 2018)

gtmcwhorter said:


> Ended up finding the intermediate military View attachment 947079on eBay shipped for $37 so i ordered it. Should be here next Thursday so i will update then



That's not the same intermediate bag of the MSS system as that one is black. I think the green one pre-dates the black one. Maybe it's the other way around.
Anyway that's a good price for a 10 degree bag.

I'm not sure how it differs from the black intermediate bag. You could buy the green patrol bag to go over it. I don't see why it wouldn't work with that bag as well.

You may not need the extra Patrol bag. Just get a sleeping pad if you don't have one and sleep in a couple of layers of clothes.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 25, 2018)

Reading a bit the green Intermediate Cold Weather(ICW) (USGI) bag predates the MSS system. 

Concerning things to sleep in I also wear one of those neck gaitor/bandanna/ buff things with my stocking cap. I like it a lot as you can wear it different ways. 

You might could find a ponch liner pretty cheap to throw over your sleeping bag.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 3, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Go to Sarge’s in Cobb Parkway it’s going to cost you$100. Mummy bag. I have woke up with 6” of snow on top of mine and was toasty.


think its Hodges Army Navy now but could be wrong. 
also, 3 miles up the road is True Prep store plus its owners own a nice army navy store nearby, behind the Coca Coal bottling plant.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 3, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> think its Hodges Army Navy now but could be wrong.
> also, 3 miles up the road is True Prep store plus its owners own a nice army navy store nearby, behind the Coca Coal bottling plant.


Yes and they have great wool socks there too and cheap.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 3, 2018)

I have a Grizzly zero bag I got from Cabela's that I have camped in temps down in the teens a time or two. I think it was around $100. I doubt if you'll find a good one for <$50.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 7, 2018)

I picked up military mummy at a yard sale for $25 !! Only time that thang comes out is in the winter !! Got a lady friend that runs a dry cleaning/laundry business. She cleaned that thang, and it was like new !! Very seldom it gets cold enough to use it really, around here for any amount of time !! It don't get as cold as it use to !!


----------

